# New iPhones Coming Soon



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Apple's newest phones will embrace iPhone X design with new colours, bigger screens*



> Apple Inc. is not only doubling down on the iPhone X, it’s tripling down.
> 
> The world’s most valuable company plans to launch three new phones soon that keep the edge-to-edge screen design of last year’s flagship, according to people familiar with the matter. The devices will boast a wider range of prices, features and sizes to increase their appeal, said the people, who asked not to be identified discussing unannounced products.
> 
> However, none of the three iPhones will be wholly new designs like the iPhone X was last year or the iPhone 6 in 2014, with some inside Apple labeling the launch as an “S year,” a designation the company has given to new handsets that retain the previous design but add new internal features. The company is planning more significant changes for next year, they added.


Details here:

https://business.financialpost.com/...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1535374250


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Planning to upgrade from my iPhone 7 plus this go around. Would be going with a new X (whatever they call it) unless they continue doing what they are doing now with hard drive size. 128 gig is perfect for me but for some reason (money grab) they opted with the iPhone X to only have a 64 gig and a 256 gig. 64 is to small for me and 256 is way over kill. Hopefully 128 gig becomes the new small size but not holding my breath. If they do not release a 128 version I will just hold onto my money and keep using the 7 till Apple changes or someone else comes out with a phone I can see switching for.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So, now that they're all out, before ordering on September 14, I do need to know one thing. Is the iPhone Xs Max going to have a better camera in any way than the Xs? If not, I'm going for the Xs. Other than size and display, they're the exact same, correct?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

csonni said:


> So, now that they're all out, before ordering on September 14, I do need to know one thing. Is the iPhone Xs Max going to have a better camera in any way than the Xs? If not, I'm going for the Xs. Other than size and display, they're the exact same, correct?


Not sure, have not gone through it all yet. Really hate the storage size options. They got it right with the XR but lost that with the X series. 

In my opinion should have been 128, 256, and 512. The 64 gig is just too small and really for phones that take that quality of photo and video they need more space.

Did just read this breakdown taken from CNET:

iPhone XS and XS Max quick specs
- Two sizes: 5.8-inch (458 ppi) and 6.5-inch (458 ppi), with OLED HDR screen (Super Retina displays)

- Colors: Gold, silver and space gray finishes

- Dual camera: 12-megapixel wide and telephoto lenses

- Front-facing cameras: 7-megapixel camera will bring depth to portrait mode photos

- A12 Bionic chip: 7-nanometer processor promises to launch apps 30 percent faster than 2017 iPhones

- Storage options: 64GB, 128GB, 512GB

- IP68 water-resistance rating (2 meters depth; up to 30 minutes in water)

- Battery life: iPhone XS should last 30 minutes longer than iPhone X; iPhone XS Max claims 1.5 hours longer than the iPhone X

- Dual-SIM card support through eSIM technology

- Face ID promises to work faster at unlocking the phones

- 3D Touch pressure-sensitivite screen

- Stereo sound with a wider stereo field than 2017 iPhones


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

wonderings said:


> Not sure, have not gone through it all yet. Really hate the storage size options. They got it right with the XR but lost that with the X series.
> 
> In my opinion should have been 128, 256, and 512. The 64 gig is just too small and really for phones that take that quality of photo and video they need more space.


I totally agree. Figures Apple would do that just to be different. Forces one into 512. Why no SD storage options like so many other phones?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

csonni said:


> I totally agree. Figures Apple would do that just to be different. Forces one into 512. Why no SD storage options like so many other phones?


For me 128 is the perfect size. 64 is to small and 256 is way to much. Apple has certainly lost a few dollars from me, I do not upgrade near as often as I used to because of things like this.

I will probably go with an XS 256 but will keep it longer as I have done with my current phone. Not completely sold on it, will watch the event tonight after work to get a better feel for what they are bringing out. Will fast forward all of Apple patting themselves on the back because they are so green and how amazing they are.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I wonder at what point battery cases become available for the new Xs. I currently use iBlason for my iPhone 6. Been using it for 4 years. Worked flawlessly. iBlason website advertises the case for the X/Xs. Maybe the Xs is the exact same dimensions as the X? I’ll have to check out Mophie.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

According to this, other than the weight, the dimensions are exactly the same as the iPhone X. So, if that’s the case, is it safe to assume that any battery case for the iPhone X will fit the iPhone X’s? Hopefully the camera lenses wouldn’t be positioned any differently. That would impact the outcome.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Checked out the size of the iPhone 8 Plus today. If the Xs Max is anything like the size, I would find it too big since I also put my iPhone in a battery case. Too big for the slip in the pocket.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

wonderings said:


> Planning to upgrade from my iPhone 7 plus this go around. Would be going with a new X (whatever they call it) unless they continue doing what they are doing now with hard drive size. 128 gig is perfect for me but for some reason (money grab) they opted with the iPhone X to only have a 64 gig and a 256 gig. 64 is to small for me and 256 is way over kill. Hopefully 128 gig becomes the new small size but not holding my breath. If they do not release a 128 version I will just hold onto my money and keep using the 7 till Apple changes or someone else comes out with a phone I can see switching for.


Although 64 does come off as small in 2018, do recall that they made the move -or- provided the option of saving your biggest files in HEIF format, which took up much less space. That's for one.

For two, I would imagine that  is still in the business of forcing your hand - meaning they likely want you to pass on the 64 version and go at least of the next one up. 

Lastly, for those who want to sync w/ the cloud, and keep noting locally - they might go for 64 as well. IDK. 🤷🏾*♂


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wow! Pricey. Just pre-ordered my iPhone XS 256GB Space Grey. Came to over $1800. Never thought I'd pay that much for an iPhone. I'm sure I'll be happy.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

csonni said:


> Wow! Pricey. Just pre-ordered my iPhone XS 256GB Space Grey. Came to over $1800. Never thought I'd pay that much for an iPhone. I'm sure I'll be happy.


Ha. During the talk, before the pricing was announced, I predicted this would achieve a new pinnacle in smartphone pricing and would hit $2k. 

And lo and behold, I was correct: *$1999 for a fully loaded iPhone Xs Max*, pre tax and pre  Care. CRAZY. 

But they're actually more powerful than most laptops... so this is where we are now.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

The status of my order has changed to “Preparing to ship” but the delivery date is still October 3. Sooner would be nice.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh yeah!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well that was encouraging on my new purchase! Definitely not worth going from the original X of last year, but worth the step up from my 6 bought 4 years ago.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good grief!!! I started to skip through that video and a several similar ones that just followed, and kept coming until I gave up, and only one barely mentioned something positive about some of the new iPhone models andd then I gave up.

Me thinks Apple bombed a bit this year BIG TIME, and then has the audacity to charge elevated prices makes me really wonder.

Oh well, I guess some are happy for their own reasons…


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> And lo and behold, I was correct: $1999 for a fully loaded iPhone Xs Max, pre tax and pre  Care. CRAZY.
> 
> But they're actually more powerful than most laptops... so this is where we are now.



And then there are some who "think" (rationalize may be a better word) like this:
_*In 2018, it makes way more sense to buy a $1,000 Apple iPhone than a $1,000 Apple laptop*_
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iphone-vs-apple-macbook-2018-9

Oh yeah… don't forget to add another $1,000.00+ for glasses and eye exams to compensate for all the eye strain.



> But they're actually more powerful than most laptops...


Such generalized statements are not really accurate but sure do get blogged around…





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Apple's $1,000 iPhones are turning it into a luxury brand — and it could lose a whole generation of customers*



> Apple, it seems, has now fully bought into the notion that it's an upscale brand.
> 
> Its move to revamp its device lineup by doubling down on thousand-dollar phones, and simultaneously dropping its least expensive model, has made clear that it's no longer overly concerned with appealing to customers of more limited means. Instead, the iPhone maker seems to believe that the way forward is to be the Louis Vuitton of consumer electronics.
> 
> That focus on the high end has already started to pay off for the company in the form of near-term profits, even as it recently surged past a trillion-dollar market cap. But it could prove to be a bad bet in the longer term, particularly if it means fewer consumers turn to Apple to purchase their first phone or other device.


More at the link.

https://www.businessinsider.com/app...stream-consumers-2018-9?utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> *Apple's $1,000 iPhones are turning it into a luxury brand — and it could lose a whole generation of customers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely think they are or will start losing customers along the road with the prices that seem to continue to sky rocket. I for one have stopped buying phones as regularly, partly because I do not see huge value in upgrading as the features they are touting do not appeal to me and with higher prices I am less inclined to upgrade for the few small updates. I am probably going to stay away from the higher end phones, will most likely settle with an XR. In the past I have always bought (outright) the top end phones. I am amazed that there is a huge demand for the Max 512. Well over $2000 with taxes is insane for a smart phone and yet people are buying it. 

Apple is in the business of making money and they are doing that incredibly well, just leaves a sour taste in my mouth when they talk about how good a company they are as they pat themselves on the back over and over when really they are only selling to those with money. You can see that in their laptop line as well, they are so absurdly priced unless you can settle for a laptop with 128 gigs of space, and even then I think they are priced high. The conflict comes when the product is still good, I like Apple products, use their computers professionally and prefer them for personal use as well. This is slowly eroding though on the current path they are on. They do less and less that makes my life any better and improves the way I use any of their devices that now it has me wondering (only a little at the moment) how other eco systems would handle what I want to do. I keep hoping that they will have a big flop with one of these big premium devices that will give them a kick in the pants, but that seems to be wishful thinking as everything they put out just sells sells sells.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Why they would put a smaller mAh battery than last year’s X is beyond me. Sure, they say the XS will get a half hour more on a charge, but that could’ve been an hour more if they kept the same battery there. Nice move, Apple. And you even went and upped the XS Max battery.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

csonni said:


> Why they would put a smaller mAh battery than last year’s X is beyond me. Sure, they say the XS will get a half hour more on a charge, but that could’ve been an hour more if they kept the same battery there. Nice move, Apple. And you even went and upped the XS Max battery.


This will be an exciting new upgrade with the next phone that will make it THE BEST IPHONE THEY HAVE EVER MADE!! I am already super excited.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Maybe there’s more to the upgrade than we think. According to this, it’s quite a camera upgrade.


https://daringfireball.net/2018/09/the_iphones_xs


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

You’d think I’m trying to convince myself of a good buy, but really, I enjoy reading these reviews.

https://news360.com/article/470607080


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Not sure why my iPhone Xs in Canada is costing $440 more than the US price. Tariffs? Surely not just the exchange rate!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> Not sure why my iPhone Xs in Canada is costing $440 more than the US price. Tariffs? Surely not just the exchange rate!



Don't know and the exchange difference should only be just under $300.00cdn.

Other countries fare better it seems and I don't know where the author got their Canada price specs from:
https://www.theverge.com/tech/2018/...mparison-apple-uk-us-india-japan-china-russia

Apple's sites show:
For US

iPhone X🅂
iPhone XS
5.8-inch display*
Select iPhone X🅂 iPhone XS 5.8-inch display*
From $49.91/mo. with the 
iPhone Upgrade Program.1
Or pay now from $999.

or Canada:
iPhone X🅂
iPhone XS
5.8-inch display*
Select iPhone X🅂 iPhone XS 5.8-inch display*
From $1379

Not exactly _at par_ pricing!!! 

But I wouldn't be buying even at a small fraction of those prices thanks!!!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

BTW: For those that are looking for a 3 series Apple watch (last years model), at a reduced price, the Canadian Apple Store has a fair number of refurbished units available starting at $219.00cdn.
For a Refurbished Apple Watch Series 1, 38mm Space Grey Aluminium Case with Black Sport Band
or
Refurbished Apple Watch Series 1, 38mm Rose Gold Aluminium Case with Pink Sand Sport Band
… … …
https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/apple_watch


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This isn't very good news concerning the new iPhones. I'm going from an iPhone 6 to the XS, so I might not notice any difference, but nonetheless, not good news.

https://www.iphoneincanada.ca/news/iphone-xs-battery-test/

Actually, according to this, my iPhone 6 battery life is about the same as stated in the link above. You'd think a battery 4 years later would give you lots more time.

https://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Apple-iPhone-6,Apple-iPhone-X/phones/8346,10414


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Anyone one having the reported charging issue with the new iPhone XS/XS Max? Apparently, in order to charge with the lightening cable, users are having to wake up and log into their phone, unplug the cable and reconnect in order to charge. Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Now wondering if I should refuse delivery and get a refund of my hefty amount paid. A software issue would be one thing, but, at the amount I paid and with no Apple Service Provider within literally hundreds of miles, a hardware issue would be most unwelcome! There is this option which isn't quite as drastic: "Apple Store Return Policy
You can return your items to an Apple Retail Store within 15 calendar days of receiving your order. You need to bring a government-issued photo ID and confirmation of the web order number with your items."

Still need to physically bring it in apparently.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Seems to be a fix for this on the horizon.

https://www.cnet.com/news/apples-ios-12-1-will-fix-iphone-xs-max-charging-issue/


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Preordered my iPhone XS on September 14. Shipped out on the 18th (apparently). Arrived in Montreal area on September 21 and has been there ever since. Called Apple and a replacement was sent out on Friday, Oct. 4 (supposedly "overnight") and went from Concord, ON to the US for some reason. I am told that the very latest delivery will be October 22. A month and 4 days to have an iPhone delivered for almost $2000! Not nice. I'm leaving for the States on the 26th. Sure hope it gets here before then! That Expedited USP is a joke. Apple could do better than that. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Anyone have as much of a problem as I trying to get an iPhone shipped from Apple through UPS? Apple is looking into sending my 2nd replacement (yes, 2nd) to my originally ordered iPhone XS which never arrived. The 1st replacement, as the original, was last scanned in Lachine, PQ and have had no updates since Oct. 11. Very disturbing. I asked Apple if anything on the box identifies what the insides might be. Seems real suspicious to me when my 2nd ordered iPhone vanishes. The last Apple agent said she'll see if this 3rd one can be shipped Fedex. Not a happy camper at all! And I'm leaving for the US on the 24th. Time is running out.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Anyone have as much of a problem as I trying to get an iPhone shipped from Apple through UPS?



That sure seems a bit odd and suspicious, especially considering there doesn't seem to be any Canada customs/border Agency involved.




- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

After lots of calls....decided to have my daughter pick up an XS set aside for me in St. John's before heading home tomorrow.
Apple is issuing a refund.
Here's the catch. After setting all that up, sure enough, I log on to UPS and see my 2nd iPhone in Labrador City, just 6 hours West of us. It'll probably sit over there for 2 or 3 days go figure.
So, I'll need to tell my daughter to forget the purchase and then call Apple concerning the refund.
Not really sure if I ever want to purchase an Apple product online anymore.

I forgot to mention. The higher up I spoke with threw in a $129 Magic Mouse 2 Space Gray for no charge which I’ve been wanting all along. That’s the only perk. Thank you Apple.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Here's the catch. After setting all that up, sure enough, I log on to UPS and see my 2nd iPhone in Labrador City, just 6 hours West of us. It'll probably sit over there for 2 or 3 days go figure.



Or they might return it to Apple and just call it undeliverable!!

BTW: Are the courier companies running dogs and sleds to do their deliveries already???

Good luck and have a good safe trip. And maybe take both old and new iPhone with you if it actually arrives before you leave. ;-)




- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got tired of waiting. iPhone never showed today on scheduled delivery. Went to Bell store and bought one of the two 256GB they had come in earlier. Cost me $50 more, but I've got my phone. UPS is a joke.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> Got tired of waiting. iPhone never showed today on scheduled delivery. Went to Bell store and bought one of the two 256GB they had come in earlier. Cost me $50 more, but I've got my phone. UPS is a joke.




I'd contact Apple Support and request some sort of compensation at least.

Maybe _*demand*_ would be a better word!!! That is absolutely atrocious service.




- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> I'd contact Apple Support and request some sort of compensation at least.
> 
> Maybe _*demand*_ would be a better word!!! That is absolutely atrocious service.
> 
> ...


There is a $129 Magic Mouse 2 on the way for no charge. Ha! We'll see if that even gets here.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

How do you like it so far? 

I ordered a 128gb XR black, pretty excited, my first current generation brand new phone since a 3GS. The only thing it's missing that I would've wanted was the telephoto lens, but I'm taking that $500 I'm saving and buying a DSLR.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> The only thing it's missing that I would've wanted was the telephoto lens, but I'm taking that $500 I'm saving and buying a DSLR.



Why not just purchase one of the better "clip on" telephoto lens kits which are certainly much smaller and lighter than the DSLR??? And maybe cheaper as well.




- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

dona83 said:


> How do you like it so far?


I like it so far. I have it housed in a Unicorn Beetle Pro Case with a built in screen protector. I find my display brightness doesn’t seem as bright on full. I’ll have to check it without the case.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> I find my display brightness doesn’t seem as bright on full. I’ll have to check it without the case.



Maybe that's Apple's new default Display setting to help improve the new iPhone's battery running time. ;-) ;-)

At least it might be better than their hidden trick to slow down the CPU they got caught doing. :-( :-(




- Patrick
======


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

dona83 said:


> How do you like it so far?
> 
> I ordered a 128gb XR black, pretty excited, my first current generation brand new phone since a 3GS. The only thing it's missing that I would've wanted was the telephoto lens, but I'm taking that $500 I'm saving and buying a DSLR.


That is what I have on order as well. 128 gig is really the sweet spot for storage. Gives me plenty for everything I need and more. I have a 7+ 128gb and have around 70 gigs free. So 64 would be too small and 256 is way to much for my needs.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Maybe that's Apple's new default Display setting to help improve the new iPhone's battery running time. ;-) ;-)
> 
> At least it might be better than their hidden trick to slow down the CPU they got caught doing. :-( :-(
> 
> ...


Just found this. Interesting.


https://appletoolbox.com/2018/09/why-is-my-iphone-xs-xs-max-xr-display-so-dark-and-dim/


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> Just found this. Interesting.
> 
> 
> https://appletoolbox.com/2018/09/why-is-my-iphone-xs-xs-max-xr-display-so-dark-and-dim/



Rather interesting, and I hope a lot of other new iPhone users get to read it.

At least that should be some relief to you to read that it is _not a hardware issue_, but seems a bit of an overcomplicated way to do things. 

I was also wondering if it might be anything to do with Apple's _*Dark Mode*_ they seem to be so keen and excited about. 

At least they seem to be getting away from the old gray on gray and foggy graveyard GUI that was so prevalent with their OS X versions. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Been noticing a blue shift as soon as I tilt the phone at any angle. Sounds like it’s LG panels. I’ll have to compare it to others. Does it warrant a replacement?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

csonni said:


> Been noticing a blue shift as soon as I tilt the phone at any angle. Sounds like it’s LG panels. I’ll have to compare it to others. Does it warrant a replacement?


If it is not supposed to do that and you are not happy with it then I would get it replaced. It is just going to bug you if you don't.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'll make an appointment at an Apple Store to check out some of the other Xs iPhones to see if they shift to blue. Apple even states on one of the sites that one should expect a slight shift in blue on OLED displays. But I don't like it.

https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT208191

"If you look at an OLED display off-angle, you might notice slight shifts in color and hue. This is a characteristic of OLED and is normal behavior."


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

csonni said:


> I'll make an appointment at an Apple Store to check out some of the other Xs iPhones to see if they shift to blue. Apple even states on one of the sites that one should expect a slight shift in blue on OLED displays. But I don't like it.
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT208191
> 
> "If you look at an OLED display off-angle, you might notice slight shifts in color and hue. This is a characteristic of OLED and is normal behavior."


If they are saying that I would not expect much different with other models. Sounds like they all do that.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

There's lots of chatter all over about expecting better out of an almost $2000 iPhone. I kind of agree.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

And now I’m noticing, compared to my iPad, the XS is way too much on the warm side with Night Shift set to on but not till 10 p.m. Just reset it and now most of the white is back. Must be a bug.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> There's lots of chatter all over about expecting better out of an almost $2000 iPhone. I kind of agree.



I'm not surprised, but I am surprised over the number of people "chattering" who didn't think much about _*the improvements they MIGHT get*_ before their purchase of such an expensive item.

But at least some others seem to be quite satisfied and appreciate some of the new features they needed or can use.




- Patrick
======


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

pm-r said:


> I'm not surprised, but I am surprised over the number of people "chattering" who didn't think much about _*the improvements they MIGHT get*_ before their purchase of such an expensive item.
> 
> But at least some others seem to be quite satisfied and appreciate some of the new features they needed or can use.
> 
> ...


Probably people caught up in the hype and then after having it a few weeks realize how much they paid for the phone or how much they are paying monthly for a phone and starting to think that maybe it is just not worth it.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

csonni said:


> I like it so far. I have it housed in a Unicorn Beetle Pro Case with a built in screen protector. I find my display brightness doesn’t seem as bright on full. I’ll have to check it without the case.


Built in screen protectors can be hit or miss but that one suggestion about teaching iOS your brightness preferences seems good.



wonderings said:


> That is what I have on order as well. 128 gig is really the sweet spot for storage. Gives me plenty for everything I need and more. I have a 7+ 128gb and have around 70 gigs free. So 64 would be too small and 256 is way to much for my needs.


I figured 128GB was a sweet spot, something unavailable in the XS that would've forced me to spend $130 more than I needed to. I currently have 32GB and have a few more apps that offload than I'd like. I thought 64GB would be just enough for my needs but $70 was a worthwhile upgrade to double up to 128GB. I do pay for 2TB of iCloud storage for all my photos and almost always stream music these days and keep maybe 1 to 2GB worth of frequently listened to music so 128GB should be more than enough. 

What the XR has with the XS Max over the XS is the enhanced landscape mode. I still find it odd the XS with a bigger screen than the old iPhone Plus doesn't support enhanced landscape mode.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Received my 128 XR a few hours ago. I love the size, it is pretty close to my 7 plus so feels familiar in the hand. Face ID is super quick. XR looks to be slightly thicker then my 7 plus, maybe a hair thicker (could just be my eyes). Screen looks good, I have no complaints considering it has less pixels then my 7. 

One thing I am disappointed in is Apple has ZERO cases for this phone. Yes you can buy from other manufactures but I really like the simple Apple leather cases. I guess this not being their premium product means they do not care about their own protection for it. So I am shopping around to find something as close to the nicely aged brown leather case I have on my 7.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Their profit on the cases are so high, you think they'd try to sell them. Meh, I ordered a Spigen Tough Armour case from Amazon, nothing pretty but it's similar to the Otterbox Commute I use on my work phone which I like, plus a glass screen protector. I have one on my iPad Pro and really like it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Their profit on the cases are so high, you think they'd try to sell them.



Talk about a huge understatement…. Wow!!!

To get some idea of that inflation, take a look at the prices of some that you can buy here, and I have purchased two via that site for my wife's older 6 and her current 6S that she is more than happy with.

We got the one with the fold over front cover with the see-through window and the contacts for swipe across to answer any call.
It works well and is quite well made. Total price was just over $6.00 Canadian including shipping. ;-)
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20181026144806&SearchText=iPhone+case

And yes, delivery shipping and customs can take up to a few weeks using the *free delivery method* you don't mind waiting a little.





- Patrick
======


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

After a bit of a delay for a couple of reasons, I finally got my XR. What a fantastic big phone. The screen despite not being able to display blacks like the XR's OLED siblings nor having the resolution of the old Plus phones is a treat to be seen. The colours pop. One upside with the LED backlit LCD screen is that you don't risk burning images in when using your phone as a GPS for hours on end. I have to note that because of the super wide screen display, you're really not losing many pixels when watching a 21:9 aspect ratio film which would display at 1920x823 on an iPhone xx Plus and 1792x768, a mere 13% reduction in pixels despite an overall loss of 28.5%. No luck with the more common 16:9 aspect ratio videos but I do enjoy zooming them in to full width when possible, you lose about 180 lines of pixels in total but it's not an issue in most videos.

The phone in general feels snappy, the extra real estate compared to the old 6S I've been using is wonderful, I can honestly say that it doesn't feel overwhelmingly bigger than the 6S, and the couple of shots I've taken look good. I'll dig into it more over the next few days but overall, it's really an excellent phone for the price I paid.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

dona83 said:


> ...[the XR] doesn't feel overwhelmingly bigger than the 6S ...


I have a 6S and I'm considering a new phone. Does the XR fit comfortably in the front pocket of a pair of jeans? Did you put a case on it? Finally, what do you think of the colours?

Craig


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

WCraig said:


> I have a 6S and I'm considering a new phone. Does the XR fit comfortably in the front pocket of a pair of jeans? Did you put a case on it? Finally, what do you think of the colours?
> 
> Craig


I put my XR in my front pocket with no problem, guess it depends on the pants and the fit though, I am not wearing skinny jeans. 

I bought a black leather case, pretty slim and basic from Best Buy. Closest thing to an Apple case I have seen though does not feel as nice. While the Apple cases are priced high I loved the feel of them in my hand and they offered little bulk to the phone. The Apple leather case also aged well. Will see how this Best Buy leather case stands up and ages, it was about half the price of an Apple case. 

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...shell-case-for-iphone-xr-black/12918958.aspx?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got plain old black. It would've been a tough choice between the other colours and my phone was going to live in a solid case anyway so black is safe and outlives a lot of design trends. I'll probably get a coloured Apple leather case when they finally release it if I need a splash of colour. Glad they offered black this time in their cheap phone *ahem*iPhone 5C*ahem. 

The phone fits fine in my pocket. It is fairly thin even in a case.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I got plain old black. It would've been a tough choice between the other colours and my phone was going to live in a solid case anyway so black is safe and outlives a lot of design trends. I'll probably get a coloured Apple leather case when they finally release it if I need a splash of colour. Glad they offered black this time in their cheap phone *ahem*iPhone 5C*ahem.
> 
> The phone fits fine in my pocket. It is fairly thin even in a case.


I would not hold your breath on Apple releasing cases. If they were going to do that I would think they would have had them for launch to capitalize on people needing cases. Bringing them out down the road means they have to somehow get people who have cases to buy a new one and ditch the old. People pay enough for the phones as is, not sure how likely they would be for an Apple branded cases, no matter how much nicer they are. 

The feel of the new phones is not as nice as previous. My friend has an XS and with the back being glass it feels, well not premium. My iPhone 7+ when out of the case felt fantastic, really high end premium feel. Cannot say the same for the XS or XR, of course it is in a case all the time so not a big deal.


----------

